# ? on witch yeast



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

OK I had my first taste this holiday. This was some commercially made from southern Ohio -_ 
I would have to go look at the bottle. But I found it to be a little sweet for my taste. So what would you subjects in yeast. 
David


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

It depends on what you're looking for: sweet vs. dry, alcohol content, and what kind of mead (traditional, fruit, spiced, etc).


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I was hoping that some one that was had some of this one could answer. It was made by Valley Vineyards. 
David


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Have to ask them. Most meaderies use different strains for different meads, even within the same operation.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Which yeast is "witch"?  Happy Mead Tasting.


----------

